# free/paid Version Android



## Robokopp (12. Sep 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Androidapp entwickelt, die ich gerne in einer kostenlosen und kostenpflichtigen Version veröffentlichen möchte.

Ansich kein Problem, man erstellt einfach 2 verschiedene Apps.Jedoch verwendet meine eine Datenbank, die im Falle eines Kaufs von der kostenpflichtigen Version ebenfalls zugänglich sein soll.
Außerdem wäre es schön, wenn die kostenlose Version überschrieben werden würde.


Ich mach mir die ganze Zeit Gedanken, wie ich das am besten umsetzen kann...

Im Moment tendiere ich dazu, eine Freeapp mit einer "untätigen" Lib zu bauen und beim Kauf dann die Libs auszutauschen, aber das kommt mir alles sehr Spanisch vor^^

Wie ist da das allgemeine bzw beste Vorgehen bei sowas?

Mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## mjdv (13. Sep 2012)

Erstes Ergebnis bei Google für "Android share database"

Share SQLite database between 2 android apps? - Stack Overflow


----------



## Robokopp (13. Sep 2012)

mjdv hat gesagt.:


> Erstes Ergebnis bei Google für "Android share database"
> 
> Share SQLite database between 2 android apps? - Stack Overflow



Danke dass du darauf hinweist wie gut du googlen kannst. Leider hilft mir das bei meinem eigentlichen Problem (free/paid zu trennen) in keinster weise.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marcinek (13. Sep 2012)

Tja, vielleicht sollte man überdenken, ob man überhaupt kostenpflichte Apps anbietet, wenn man nicht in der Lage ist ein wenig selbstständig zu bewegen.

Free and Paied version of androidapp - Google Search


Ungefähr *786*.000.000 Ergebnisse (0,28 Sekunden) 

Bei dieser Suche ist NIX dabei, was bei deinem Problem weiterhilft?


----------



## Paddelpirat (13. Sep 2012)

Könntest du nicht einfach nur einen Lizenzschlüssel austauschen, statt einer Lib?


----------



## schlingel (13. Sep 2012)

Also IMO kommt das darauf an wo der Unterschied zwischen der Gratis- und der Bezahlvariante ist.

Prinzipiell bietet sich ja an ein und die selbe App zu programmieren und nur für die entscheidenden Stellen Wrapper-Klassen zu bauen. Die entweder auf ein In-App-Purchase oder eine andere View verweisen oder zur Funktionalität führen.

Beim Ausliefern nimmst du dann nur für die Gratis-Version ein APK her wo du ein anderes Default-Setting einkompiliert hast.


----------



## Robokopp (14. Sep 2012)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Tja, vielleicht sollte man überdenken, ob man überhaupt kostenpflichte Apps anbietet, wenn man nicht in der Lage ist ein wenig selbstständig zu bewegen.
> 
> Free and Paied version of androidapp - Google Search
> 
> ...



Danke, ein Artikel ist durchaus interessant
Creating a free/paid app pair for the Android Market | yoki.org



Paddelpirat hat gesagt.:


> Könntest du nicht einfach nur einen Lizenzschlüssel austauschen, statt einer Lib?



Ja nur wie soll so ein Schlüssel aussehen?Einfach ein boolean?
Im oben genannten Artikel wird so etwas ähnliches angesprochen, nur mit einem Unlockprogramm und so werde ich es denk ich auch umsetzen



schlingel hat gesagt.:


> Also IMO kommt das darauf an wo der Unterschied zwischen der Gratis- und der Bezahlvariante ist.
> 
> Prinzipiell bietet sich ja an ein und die selbe App zu programmieren und nur für die entscheidenden Stellen Wrapper-Klassen zu bauen. Die entweder auf ein In-App-Purchase oder eine andere View verweisen oder zur Funktionalität führen.
> 
> Beim Ausliefern nimmst du dann nur für die Gratis-Version ein APK her wo du ein anderes Default-Setting einkompiliert hast.



Der unterschied ist einfach nur eine Funktion die in einer separaten Klasse hinterlegt ist.
Das was du ansprichst hab ich in der Tat schon umgesetzt, nur mit einem Toast statt einem View^^


----------

